# the frige



## johnnybuds (Jul 14, 2011)

when you harvest and hang your bud, can you put them in the frige so they are in a cool dark place??         thanks


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 14, 2011)

a frig is more cold than cool, which would largely stop the drying process.  i think most refrigerators run around 40 F, about 20-30 degrees below a drying room/cabinet.  a closet might be a better place than a frig.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah and theres no air movement to help with the drying process

take care and be safe


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah not a good idea at all in my opinion either...that wld be the last place I wld dry my bud. I dry in a tent or a closet...or both if it has been a really good harvest......:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you.back to the closet for hanging.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the way to tell if it might work would be to measure the relative humidity in the frige. The lack of air circulation is definitely not a plus though.  I've been wondering about reduced temperature drying.  Going to have to dig out a very old book and look again at the gas laws. Why don't you try just one bud and see how it goes.


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> when you harvest and hang your bud, can you put them in the frige so they are in a cool dark place??         thanks



'cool' fer sure.. but 'dark'??.. I dunno. Every time I look in my 'fridge, there's a light on..:confused2:..






*j/k.......*


----------



## Locked (Jul 15, 2011)

All I know is I keep my cuts in the fridge for 4 weeks at a clip and they still throw roots. Doesn't sound like it wld do a good job of drying at all. Like paw paw said...I wld worry about the humidity and lack of air circulation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing like a fresh cold Bud.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jul 15, 2011)

pawpaw said:
			
		

> I think the way to tell if it might work would be to measure the relative humidity in the frige. The lack of air circulation is definitely not a plus though. I've been wondering about reduced temperature drying. Going to have to dig out a very old book and look again at the gas laws. Why don't you try just one bud and see how it goes.




i will try it.thanks


----------



## johnnybuds (Jul 15, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nothing like a fresh cold Bud.






:48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jul 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> 'cool' fer sure.. but 'dark'??.. I dunno. Every time I look in my 'fridge, there's a light on..:confused2:..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






just take the light out:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nothing like a fresh cold Bud.


 

yeah...frige is fir BEER:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> just take the light out:hubba:



Ya, I dunno'. I think there may be an elephant in there too, I see his tracks in the butter


----------



## happydaze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ya, I dunno'. I think there may be an elephant in there too, I see his tracks in the butter


 
*sigh*


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 15, 2011)

I just glanced through some formulas and they seem to confirm my faltering memory that all else being equal the evaporation rate for a given (fixed) RH is independent of temperature.  Thus drying at 45 degrees F (7.2 C) seems entirely possible. I'm waiting on delivery of a book that I hope will detail the role of oxygen in curing before an attempt at designing an "ideal"  drying/curing box that uses peltier devices to cool and dehumidify the box, and an oxygen scrubber if that turns out to be desirable.  I'll keep y'all posted.


----------

